# fsck failed :-(



## NM78 (9. Juli 2008)

Bei uns ist genau in dem Moment wo der Linux Server heruntergefahren wurde der Strom abgeklemmt worden. Seit dem lässt sich der Server nicht mehr booten. Er bleibt immer nach einer Weile mit folgendem Hinweis stehen:


```
fsck failed for at least one filesystem (not /)
Please repair manually and reboot.
The root file system is is already mounted read-write.

Attention: Only Control-D will reboot the system in this
maintanance mode. shutdown or reboot will not work.
```

Darauf hin wird man aufgefordert sich mit dem Root Passwort anzumelden. Wenn man das tut ändert sich die Eingabeaufforderung in:


```
(repair filesystem) #:
```

Es handelt sich um einen OpenSuse 10.3 Server mit 2 SATA Festplatten. Anscheinend läuft die erste korrekt. Die 2. (da sind Backups drauf) kann man nicht mehr nutzen (0 Byte).

Könnt Ihr mir einen Hinweis geben was ich tun kann? Lässt sich das mit fsck automatisch reparieren? 

Könnte ich die Festplatten zur Sicherheit vorher ausbauen und auf einen Windowsrechner kopieren? Geht das überhaupt (ist ja schließlich ein Linux Dateisystem). Was sollte man in so einem Fall tun?


----------



## Laudian (9. Juli 2008)

bsw kannst du in der /etc/fstab die Backup-Platte raus nehmen, dann wird die nicht mehr autogemounted, sicherheitshalber kannst du die dann auch noch ausstecken ...

Dann normal starten und schaun, ob das rootsystem lauffaehig ist ... ist es das formatierst du die Backup-Platte und legst die Backups neu an ... 

Ist das rootsystem kaputt wirds doofer.


----------



## NM78 (9. Juli 2008)

Also anscheinend ist die Backupplatte nur noch nicht gemountet. Betroffen ist die sda3 (home) Partition. Dort sind ein paar Blöcke beschädigt:


```
buffer i/o error on device sda3, logical block 5242947 ... bis 5242969
```

Ich habe jetzt "fsck /dev/sda3" gestartet und bei den betroffenen Blöcken gesagt er soll die Fehler ignorieren und sie beschreibbar machen (hoffentlich war das nicht falsch). Jedenfalls hat er danach weiter gemacht mit dem checken.

Jetzt passiert garnichts mehr. Es sieht aus als wäre er mitten im Check stehen geblieben. Es kommt keine Eingabeaufforderung. Ich hoffe, das war nicht schlimm... 

EDIT: Ich hab den Check abgebrochen und lasse ihn jetzt nicht mehr die Fehler ignorieren...

EDIT2: Wenn ich die Fehler nicht mehr ignorieren lasse, dann bricht fsck den Vorgang komplett ab.


----------



## NM78 (10. Juli 2008)

Mit fsck lies sich die Platte leider nicht mehr reparieren, zuviele Fehler...

Ich habe sie dann in einen Vista Rechner eingebaut und die wichtigeren Daten (zum Glück noch ok) mit Hilfe des Programms driver-fs (Linux Platten in Windows einbinden und lesen) kopiert:

http://www.fs-driver.org/index.html

Das Thema kann geschlossen werden. Vielen Dank für Eure Hinweise!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. Juli 2008)

NM78 hat gesagt.:


> Jetzt passiert garnichts mehr. Es sieht aus als wäre er mitten im Check stehen geblieben. Es kommt keine Eingabeaufforderung. Ich hoffe, das war nicht schlimm...


So ein Check kann eine ganze Weile dauern, das haengt in erster Linie von der Groesse der Platte und ihrer Geschwindigkeit ab.



NM78 hat gesagt.:


> EDIT: Ich hab den Check abgebrochen und lasse ihn jetzt nicht mehr die Fehler ignorieren...


Das war, meiner Meinung nach, keine so gute Idee. Wie gesagt, so ein Check kann was dauern.



			
				NM78 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das Thema kann geschlossen werden. Vielen Dank für Eure Hinweise!


Sowas machen wir hier nicht. Du kannst das Thema aber unten als erledigt markieren.


----------

